# Refine MH721 not cutting



## nernan (Jul 3, 2010)

I went to use this machine the other day and it will not cut, as if the info isnt going through?

I have had the cord tested and its all working fine, the cutter will cut on a test straight from the machine, so i am assuming it is not the cutter itself?

I have uninstalled and re installed Art cut but to no avail If i try and do it through a LPT port do i need a specific cable or can i use a general printer cable?

Its only a small job and 5 mins would do if the machine would work


----------



## bloodlinegraphic (Jun 19, 2010)

did you try to unplug the wire from your computer then plug it back in on sign cut program go to the word that says cutter hit that word then go to the word device click on that click[ com 3] if yours work on[ com 4] then hit that and then hit ok to close the tab it sould work if you dont know what com it is i learnd a trick if the machine is not pluged in you could go to sign cut program hit the word cutter then hit the word device see what com is in your program when you plug the machine up to the computer and go to the program follow the same steps and see what com poped up in the program then thats the com you use hope this has bean helpful


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Isn't Com 3 and Com 4 a Serial Connection. I didn't see what time of cable Nernan has. He mentions LPT, but doesn't say which cable he used, and what type of computer. 

Many issues with the MHT-xxx brands are the USB connect. I tried connecting my MHT-871 with the USB and it didn't work. When I read the Forum.UsCutter.com I noticed that many people had problems hooking their's up using the USB port. So I simply pulled out my bag of cables and found a Serial cable. Once I hooked it up, I than disabled all my serial ports and turned on the computer. The computer that started re-installing all the Serial/Com ports and assigned one for the cutter. I than tried to cut and Boom, it started printing or cutting. It's worked every since. 

I don't suggest that you disable the Serial ports. If your computer has a serial port connect a serial cable (check the genders on the computer and cutter), and turn on the cutter first than the computer. Wait to see if the computer finds it. If not, it should come up with a box that said couldn't be installed. Put the CD/DVD in and navigate to the cutter driver folder. It should install from there. 

Also go to: Forum.UsCutter.com and read some of the posts.


----------



## nernan (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for replying 

The cutter was connected to a PC through the COM port on the cutter, had no issues till the other day just would not work.

The Tech guy at the computer place said to try and run it through the Printer port on both cutter and PC? Can i use a printer cable? Or do i need a different one?

I will heed your suggestions and give them a go.

I tried setting it up through the USB and it just ANNOYED me too much and couldnt get it to run through USB would be soooo much easier if it did


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Should use a Serial cable or a USB not a Parallel cable (printer cable). If you use the Serial cable you'll need to plug it into a Serial Port on the PC. Sometimes they're 9 pin, and sometimes 25. 

Either way, you'll have to make sure you have the right number of pins, and the right gender. If you don't have a Serial port on the PC (like a laptop), than you'll have to make the USB port work. I believe US Cutter sells an Adapter for the cutter. I don't know why, but they have to have one to work. You should call US Cutter. 

Are you saying this setup worked before and stopped working? If so, did you change something?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

9-pin connection is Serial, or COM

25-pin connection is Parallel, or LPT

Which one is it? Do you have the option of both?

My guess is 25-pin if you use ArtCut, because ArtCut is an old program that was bundled when those imports first started hitting the market.

Could be the LPT cable, or the connection the on the motherboard inside the cutter itself.


----------



## nernan (Jul 3, 2010)

I was using a 9 pin serial port but it just stopped working, had the cord tested and thats all good.

I also have a 25 pin LPT port that i want to try, i am using a desktop pc so have all ports avaliable. I was going to use just a normal printer cord for the LPT port but unsure whether this is the right cord or if i need a specific one.

I am seriously thinking of paying the $90 an hr and giving it to the tech guys at the computer shop to play with cause it is really doing my head in.

USB = MIGRAINE  I have tried the adapter and just could not get it to work.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's not correct. Serial ports come in two flavors, 25 pin and 9 pin. I repair PC's too. Parallel ports are 25 pins on the PC side, and a different connection on the printer side. Almost like an Amphenol connector. 

If the 9 pin worked before than something changed. Check your cutter settings on the cutter itself. Maybe the driver on the PC got screwed up. 

Make sure your cable is connected to the serial port on the cutter, and on the PC. 

Do you know how to check the CMOS settings to make sure you Serial ports are still active? You can also check them in the PC hardware settings of your OS, but if you're not use to it don't do it. 

Call US Cutter Support and they can walk you through.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Good point. Serial does come in two flavors- no doubt there.

The Serial port on an MH series Refine cutter however, is 9-pin. The 25-pin connection on the MH series Refine is the LPT port.

Cheers!


----------



## nernan (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks for your input 

I have checked to see if the port has dropped out for some reason and its there, all working fine.

I just dont know, what do i have to do to set it up through a LPT port?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

If the unit came with an LPT port, then it should have come with the cable as well, so just plug it in, and set your cutting software to LPT1.

Might have to make sure no other devices, such as a printer, is set to use LPT1.


----------



## nernan (Jul 3, 2010)

We bought the cutter 2nd hand from a business that was closing down, only came with the Serial cable


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If it only has a Serial cable, plug that in, turn off the other printers, and modem. Leave the cutter on, and restart your computer. 

Hopefully the computer will find it. Also, the you might have multiple ports that you can't see. You can restart in Safemode, and you'll be able to see by checking your hardware devices. If you have a yellow exclamation mark you have a problem.

Too many devices fighting for the same ports. I could tell you how to delete them but than something else might not come up. 

The best way is to turn the physical equipment off, restart your computer. Turn off your computer, turn on the next device and turn on your computer. Do this for each device, but check to make sure those devices work before moving onto the next.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

You could call USCutter, and see if they will sell you a replacement LPT cable for the unit.

If using the 9-pin Serial cable, plugging it in and rebooting the computer will not allow it to "find' the connection unfortunately- like a USB connection would. Probably just need to set the cutting software to COM1 or COM2 with that cable plugged in.

Cheers!


----------

